# Considering Rescue with Overgrown Nails



## klj41723 (Nov 10, 2008)

How are severely overgrown nails usually handled? The dog I am considering rescuing is older and his feet splay out on the ground because of his nails. Are the nails just cut short all at one time or must you clip, clip, clip over several months? He also has some hip issues so he puts most of his weight on his front and I think if I could get his nails cut, it would help him out some.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

is he already neutered?.....if not maybe while he is under they could cut them back to normal length?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My first EB had nails like that. You have to slowly trim away. I trimmed Max's nails once a week. The quick grows with the nail. The longer the nail, the longer the quick. Max ended up with arthritis really bad in his shoulder cuz of his nails.

When he passed his nails still didn't look good, but they looked alot better than when I got him. That was 2 1/2 years later.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The dog can be put under anesthesia to have his nails clipped to the proper length and meds will be given for the pain. So if he hasn't been neutered yet that's a perfect time.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you for considering an older rescue, they need love too! 

I agree with the advice given. Although when you take him in for a well check exam, ask your vet his recommendations. If he's not agreeable to clipping, possibly a tranquilizer would help relax him. 

Good luck and let us know how he is doing.


----------

